# Mal wird meine Festplatte erkannt, mal nicht



## Jens K (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem PC zwei Festplatten. Eine IDE-Festplatte und eine SATA-Festplatte. Ich habe manchmal ein Problem mit der SATA-Festplatte. Wenn ich meinen PC einschalte, dann läuft mein System, allerdings gibt es dann nach einiger Zeit Fehler, also das system läuft nicht richtig, man kann nichts mehr anklicken, der Bildschirm friert aber nicht ein. Wenn ich dann meinen PC resete, erscheint für lange zeit der Anfangsbildschirm bevor mein PC bootet. Anschließend, wenn er dann booten will erscheint auf dem Bildschirm die Nachricht "Grub loading.. Error 21". Das bedeutet so viel wie "System nicht vorhanden / Fehler mit der Festplatte". Wenn man für den Fall, dass es nicht funktionieren wird, also wenn der Startbildschrim zu lange erscheint in den BIOS geht, wird die SATA-Festplatte auch nicht erkannt bzw. angezeigt. Im normalfall, wenn alles funktioniert, wird die Festplatte auch erkannt. Was oftmals hilft, wenn die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt wird ist, dass ich den PC komplett ausschalte einen Moment warte und dann wieder einschalte und alles funktioniert wieder.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
danke im voraus

Jens


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier nach; http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404889_ger_DE.html , vlt wird da was angezeigt.


----------



## awortmeier (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist mal ein USB-Stick, Handy, externe Festplatte oder ähnliche Geräte die eine Laufwerksbezeichnung (C-XX) zugewiesen bekommen?


----------



## Jens K (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

danke für die schnellen Antworte. Ich denke es hat definitiv nichts mit dem Betriebsystem zu tun. Der Link konnte mir leider nicht helfen und meine USB-Sticks oder andere Geräte hatten nie die Zuordnung C:

grüße

Jens


----------



## Larrywayn (2. Oktober 2009)

Hängt am Stromstecker vom Sata noch etwas dran? Hatte früher so Sata-Stromadapter im alten PC und wenn ich da mehr als 1 Gerät dran hatte, ging das nicht immer gut xD
Eventuell auch einfach nur das Kabel defekt, Wackelkontakt? mh


----------



## PC Heini (2. Oktober 2009)

Geh mal ins Bios und stelle dort auf IDE um. Dann laufen beide HDs im IDE Modus. Sollten dann immer noch Aussetzer erscheinen, hat die SATA ne Meise.


----------



## Jens K (2. Oktober 2009)

Es ist bereits auf IDE Modus gestellt. Ich habe allerdings jetzt die Kabel ausgetauscht. Bisher läuft alles. Ich melde mich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal, ob jetzt alles klappt oder nicht ;-). Danke für die Antworten


----------

